# Weiher pachten in Bayern



## woellewartenberg (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ganz neu hier im Anglerboard und brauche auch schon etwas Hilfe...;+

Ich habe im Landkreis Erding einen Weiher zum pachten angeboten bekommen. Der Preis ist kein Problem... ist ein einmaliges Angebot.
Das Grundstück hat ca. 6500 qm und der Weiher ist fast genau so groß, also sagen wir einfach mal 5000 qm.
Der Weiher  ist noch nie verpachtet worden und schaut dementsprechend naturbelassen  aus. Uferbereich muss stark ausgeschnitten werden. Es sind viele Große  Bäume und Sträucher vorhanden.
Der Weiher ist ein alter Kiesweiher ohne Zu und Ablauf. (quasi Quellwasser).
Tiefe ist ca. 1 bis 1,5 Meter vermute ich... (soll aber noch ausgebaggert werden).

Bei den ersten paar Besichtungen sind mir schon zahlreiche Fische aufgefallen...
Sehr viele Rotaugen, Rotfeder(n), Schleien, Karpfen und sogar einen ca. 15-20 cm kleinen Hecht habe ich gesehen. Also gehe ich natürlich davon aus dass auch große Hechte drin sind und Aale mit Sicherheit auch.

Nun endlich zu meinen Fragen...

Was für einen Pachtvertrag brauche ich? 
(nur für das Fischereirecht? Ist dann der Rest vom Grundstück  automatisch dabei? Hat jemand einen guten Vordruck für so einen  Pachtvertrag?)

Sollte ich den Pachtvertrag gleich auf 40 Jahre machen?... da es echt ein einmaliges Angebot ist.

Wie viele leute darf ich als Pächter ohne Erlaubnisschein fischen lassen? (ich möchte den Weiher so naturbelassen wie möglich lassen) evtl. später mal Fische einsetzen.

Sollte ich viele groß Bäume umschneiden, wegen der Eutrophierung?

ICH FREUE MICH SEHR AUF EURE ANTWORTEN!!!
Danke im Vorraus.

Bitte viele Antworten und auch gerne Anregungen!!! :m

Ich hab jetzt das Thema hier noch eingestellt, weil ich glaube das es im PLZ 8... falsch war!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Leif (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

Hallo,

mal die wichtigen sachen zuerst

Ist es wirklich ein super Angerbot? Habe schon viele gesehen, die das dachten.

Ist der Preis geheim? Kannst ihn mir auch per PN zukommen lassen, wenn du magst. dann vergleich ich es mal.

Der Besatz scheint ein guter Mischbesatz zu sein. 

Ich würde mich an euer landratsamt wenden, die haben die Vordrucke.

Kannst gleich anchschauen ob Auflagen für den See gibt. Wie Naturschutz/Landschaftsschutzgebiet. Eventuel Vogelbrut......


Dann würde ich bei der Gewässergröße eine Versicherung abschließen. Nachher fällt einer rein oder ersüppelt beim schwimmen. Und du bist der Depp. Intressant ist auch zu wissen wer der Jäger ist. Der kann dir auch viele Infos geben. meistens, wenn er nett ist.


40 jahre pachten? Da lohnt sich ein kauf wohl eher.

Was heisst Eerlaubnisschein? Sowas wie Tagesschein?

Soviele du willst. 

Ohne Fischereischein jedoch keinen.

Solche sachen wie ausbaggern klär vor Unterschrift.

Und danns chrifftlich.


Lg leif


----------



## woellewartenberg (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

Danke erstmal für die antwort. 

Glaub mir. Der Preis ist ein witz. Is ja wurscht, der kostet mich einen obligatorischen Euro im jahr. So, jetzt ist es raus.

Darum lohnt sich kaufen auch nicht... Ich muss mich halt drum kümmern. Darum Zahl das evtl. Ausbaggern auch ich. Hab da einen Kumpel mit ner baggerfirma. 

Beim Landratsamt war ich heute schon. Die haben keinen Vordruck für mich.

Echt? Da darf ich zb. 5 spetzl fischen lassen? Fischereischein ist ja klar!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*



Leif schrieb:


> Was heisst Eerlaubnisschein? Sowas wie Tagesschein?
> 
> Soviele du willst.
> 
> ...



Falsch. Der Gewässerpächter darf nicht x beliebig viele Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben - sondern nur die von der Fischereifachberatung "errechnete" Anzahl. 
Diese errechnet sich nach dem Ertrag des Gewässers.
Diese Erlaubnisscheine müssen dann vom Landratsamt genehmigt und abgestempelt werden.
Als Pächter darfst du dann bis zu 3 Fischern(ohne Erlaubnisschein) gestatten mit dir zu Angeln - aber nur solange du auch dabei bist.
Natürlich ist der Fischereischein Grundvoraussetzung...


----------



## woellewartenberg (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

Danke. Genau so hab ich mir das auch gedacht!


----------



## woellewartenberg (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

Weiß noch jemand was wegen dem Pachtvertrag? Muss ich das anliegende grundstück extra pachten, oder reicht es wenn das komplette flurstück im fischereipachtvertrag eingetragen ist?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

" daoxxnsepp " hat ja fsst schon alles angesprochen!

Zum Pachtvertrag, der wird in Bayern , auf 10 Jahre abgeschlossen!
Vordrucke gibt es bei den Fischereiverbänden und Teichgenossenschaften im  Internet als Vordrucke!


----------



## woellewartenberg (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> " daoxxnsepp " hat ja fsst schon alles angesprochen!
> 
> Zum Pachtvertrag, der wird in Bayern , auf 10 Jahre abgeschlossen!
> Vordrucke gibt es bei den Fischereiverbänden und Teichgenossenschaften im  Internet als Vordrucke!



Das hab ich schon kapiert, aber mir geht es um das umliegende Grundstück!!!
Ich Pachte mit einem Fischereipachtvertrag ja nur das Fischereirecht in dem besagten Weiher...
Mir geht es um die Bäume z.B. wenn ich das Holz z.B. ausschneide und z.B. verkaufen möchte oder selbst verwende...
oder eine kleine Hütte bauen will usw.
Quasi das Grundstücksrecht!!!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

Das mit der Hütte könnte schon Problematisch werden - dazu ist meiner Meinung nach der Weiher zu klein.
Ich habe einen grösseren Baggersee gepachtet, bekam aber einen sogenannten "Erdbunker" mit einer Fläche von 10m2 zur Bewirtschaftung genehmigt.


----------



## schrauber78 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

An deiner Stelle würde ich darauf achten, dass der Pachtvertrag nicht nur für den See, sondern für das ganze Grundstück gilt, denn dann kannst du mehr oder weniger schalten und walten wie du willst, ohne den Verpächter jedes Mal frage zu müssen.

Wie du in deinem ersten Post geschrieben hast, ist das Gewässer so wie es zur Zeit ist in einem biologischenGleichgewicht, von daher würde ich mir das mit dem ausbaggern noch mal überlegen.
Gegen das Freischneiden finde ich ist nichts zu sagen.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich darauf achten, dass der Pachtvertrag nicht nur für den See, sondern für das ganze Grundstück gilt, denn dann kannst du mehr oder weniger schalten und walten wie du willst, ohne den Verpächter jedes Mal frage zu müssen.
> 
> Wie du in deinem ersten Post geschrieben hast, ist das Gewässer so wie es zur Zeit ist in einem biologischenGleichgewicht, von daher würde ich mir das mit dem ausbaggern noch mal überlegen.
> Gegen das Freischneiden finde ich ist nichts zu sagen.


 
Hallo!
man(n) kann leider nicht schalten und wallten wie man will.
Ich bekam schwierigkeiten weil ich 5 Schwarzerlen(Durchmesser unter 5cm im Stamm) gefällt habe, obwohl mit Sicherheit 500 übrig sind bzw. daneben nachwachsen.
Und ne Hütte muss sowiso genehmigt werden, sonst muss die schneller wieder abgerissen werden wie sie aufgebaut wurde.
Sonst besteht der Verdacht auf eine sog. "Splittersiedlung"...

Habe auch Obstbäume gepflanzt - da hiess es dann ich betreibe Gartenbau - obwohl die sogar von einer anderen Behörde noch Bezuschusst wurden....


----------



## woellewartenberg (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

Danke@alle für die hilfreichen antworten. 

Ich werde es jetzt so machen, dass ich in den fischereipachtvertrag, die gesamte grundstüchspacht auch mit rein schreib. Der Vertrag wird ja dann vom Landratsamt eh nochmal geprüft.


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

wenn du nur das fischereirecht pachtest, kann es passieren, daß du nen hubschrauber brauchst um ans gewässer zu kommen im schlimmsten fall.

antonio


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

Vergewissere dich ob da ein Fahrtrecht mit dabei ist.


----------



## woellewartenberg (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn du nur das fischereirecht pachtest, kann es passieren, daß du nen hubschrauber brauchst um ans gewässer zu kommen im schlimmsten fall.
> 
> antonio




Danke für den hilfreichen Beitrag#d

wenn man ein Fischereirecht hat, hat man auch immer ein Begehungsrecht... aber darum geht es mir ja nicht!!!


----------



## woellewartenberg (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

Also, ich kenne den Besitzer des Grundstücks (Weihers) sehr gut, da wird es keine Probleme geben mit Fahrtrecht und so weiter... mir ging es eigentlich nur um die Grundstückspacht, aber wie schon erwähnt... werde ich das einfach mit in den Fischereipachtvertrag aufnehmen.:g


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*



woellewartenberg schrieb:


> Danke für den hilfreichen Beitrag#d
> 
> wenn man ein Fischereirecht hat, hat man auch immer ein Begehungsrecht... aber darum geht es mir ja nicht!!!



hast du nicht das uferbetretungsrecht gilt nicht überall.


antonio


----------



## Haggard (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

Da hat Antonio Recht


----------



## izzymoreno (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

nur mal kurz zur info, ich darf an meinem gewässer keine leute ohne fischereischein angeln lassen?


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

Wenn du den staatlichen Fischereischein meinst, stimmt das.


----------



## husky (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

nur noch zur info mit dem ausschneiden der angelplätze. soviel ich das noch im kopf habe darf man nur von oktober bis ende März ausschneiden - danach ist es verboten wegen der vogelbrutzeit. - erkundige dich da lieber mal genau sonst kommt womöglich irgend ein super Vogelschützer und macht dir ärger ohne ende - wir hatten das vergnügen schon  - der hat uns unterstellt dass wir mutwillig mit unseren angeln auf enten schießen  - Damit meinte er das grundblei !)))))

also viel glück beideinem vorhaben.


----------



## woellewartenberg (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*



husky schrieb:


> nur noch zur info mit dem ausschneiden der angelplätze. soviel ich das noch im kopf habe darf man nur von oktober bis ende März ausschneiden - danach ist es verboten wegen der vogelbrutzeit. - erkundige dich da lieber mal genau sonst kommt womöglich irgend ein super Vogelschützer und macht dir ärger ohne ende - wir hatten das vergnügen schon  - der hat uns unterstellt dass wir mutwillig mit unseren angeln auf enten schießen  - Damit meinte er das grundblei !)))))
> 
> also viel glück beideinem vorhaben.



Danke Husky.

Das ist endlich mal ein hilfreicher Beitrag!!! 
Das wird schon alles! Ich freu mich jetzt schon voll drauf. Hab alle Infos die ich brauche vom landesfischereiverband, Landratsamt usw. 
Ich möchte sowieso einen guten Mittelweg finden. Also, das man fischen kann, aber der rest auch passt. Die vögel sollen schön weiter fögeln!  
Ich lasse alles so natürlich wie möglich!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

Beim Pacht eines Fischrechts hat man auch immer ein Betretungsrecht (siehe Fischereigesetz Bay.),für schäden haftet der Verursacher!

Wenn du von einer Privat-Person Pachtest, danngleich das ganze Grundstück!

Das Ausschneiden der Ufer zählt zur Hege und Pflege der Gewässer! (Schonzeiten sind dabei zu beachten).


----------



## Leif (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

Hallo,

bin erst jetzt dazu gekommen zu antworten.

Ok wenn es wirklich so günstig ist, dann lohnt es sich. Aber schau genau ob es keinen Haken hat.

Wegen den Scheinen. Also ich kenne es nur anders. Aber ich lasse mich da gerne aufklären.

Gewerbliche, wie Forellenanlagen, können beliebig verteilen. Privatpersonen, naja amchen die das wirklich mit den Scheinen?

Die meisten eher nicht. Wenn ja, muss du auch Besatzpläne absegnen lassen.

Etc.


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weiher pachten in Bayern*

Und vergiss nicht die Registrierung nach dem Fischseuchengesetz beim Veterinäramt.


----------

